# Fluval 105 or Fluval 205



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

Fluval 105 Features:

For fresh and salt water aquariums up to 25 U.S. gallons (100L). Comes ready for set up.
Pump output of 125 U.S. gallons per hour.
Filter circulation of 85 gallons per hour
Media capacity of 3.2L
Power: 120V/60Hz and 9W
Comes ready to use with the following Fluval media: foam pads, carbon, and BioMax
Instructional DVD included to help with setup

or

Fluval 205 Features:

For fresh and salt water aquariums up to 40 U.S. gallons (200L).
Pump output of 180 U.S. gallons per hour.
Filter circulation of 110 gallons per hour
Media capacity of 4.6L
Power: 120V/60Hz and 9W
Comes ready to use with the following Fluval media: foam pads, carbon, and BioMax
Instructional DVD included to help with setup

I dont want something that causes to much current but i also wan good filtration.

And can you a adjust the flow or power of them? right now i have a aquaclear for the 20 but see i need some opions


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The 105 will be plenty for a 20 gallon tank. If you plan to get a bigger tank in the future, then go with the 205.

Let me suggest a Rena Filstar instead, they are much better filter than the Fluval. The price is also lower... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...umpharmaceuticalsrenafilstarxp1canisterfilter


----------



## Nilla_Wafers (Jul 21, 2007)

What do you think about Eheim Ecco. Its cheaper than the Rena im on a $200 budget. I really need something that is versatile.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The site I provided sells the Rena Filstar xp1 (250gph/45g) for $59.99 & the Ehiem Ecco 2232 (?gph/35G) for $67.99. The the Rena Filstar is a better buy for more gallons.

I've never used the Ehiem Ecco before. But if it is anything like the Ehiem 2213, I would not have it. Because it has unclear setup instruction, hard to prime and a pain to unhook to clean. But I know that there are others that will disagree, that's just my impinion.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

My brother uses the Renas and likes them a lot. I use an older fluval 304 on a 29 gallon tank and it is fine. The newer 5 series fluvals are supposed to be even better. Don't know about the Eccos at all. I would get the biggest you can afford. Ideally at least something rated for twice what you actually have, IMO. Those flow rates are probably not taking media into account and are therefore much lower than the package says.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

I second the Rena - I have an XP3. Smith and Fosters.com has them on sale. Use coupon "DODGE" and get even more off the order.


----------

